# Do you sleep naked ?



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

Recently i've started sleeping naked.
I like it, it feels good.

https://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/10-benefits-sleeping-naked-you-probably-didnt-know.html


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Yep, since I was about 18. I used to get so frustrated with my clothes getting stretched or tangled up in bed. Ditching them solved that problem quite nicely. I find that I keep warmer too, because the "pocket" of heat between the skin and the covers is much larger without clothes on.


----------



## Notgoingout (Mar 19, 2015)

Yep, never liked sleeping in anything. Always have to have a cover, no matter how hot mind, just a tiny thin one in summer. Weirdly I can't sleep naked without a cover. But once i'm under there then yep, naked. I apologise to anyone who is currently reading this. Five seconds you will never get back.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No cause everything flops around and I don't like that


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I do occasionally, if I'm too hot or I can't settle.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I used to but stopped when I started spending more than half the night awake, now I just wear pyjama bottoms.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I just wear boxers.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I always sleep naked.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I used to now I just sleep shirtless.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

usually, unless its really cold - then i wear thermals


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No, I don't want my blankets and sheets smelling like ***. I usually sleep in underwear and a tank top.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Boxer short and vest or T-shirt....I hate naked ..


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

doe deer said:


> i wish but i don't live alone so i sleep in my underwear.





komorikun said:


> I usually sleep in underwear and a tank top.


Ladies, why did you reveal this info? I did not read what most of the posters said. I only skipped through to see if any female would respond. But why?


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> No cause everything flops around and I don't like that


Exactly. I also end up squishing my ⚽⚽ a lot.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Ms kim said:


> Ladies, why did you reveal this info? I did not read what most of the posters said. I only skipped through to see if any female would respond. But why?


Why not? Who cares.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Ms kim said:


> Ladies, why did you reveal this info? I did not read what most of the posters said. I only skipped through to see if any female would respond. But why?


_Plot twist:_ meanwhile, in a stunningly beautiful universe of infinite possibilities, I'm enjoying the beauty of seeing everyone just being themselves for once... sit back and enjoy the show next to me, Ms kim


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> _Plot twist:_ meanwhile, in a stunningly beautiful universe of infinite possibilities, I'm enjoying the beauty of seeing everyone just being themselves for once... sit back and enjoy the show next to me, Ms kim


Naughty


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

Ms kim said:


> doe deer said:
> 
> 
> > i wish but i don't live alone so i sleep in my underwear.
> ...


Thank you officer Kim ID 985652, from the SAS Revolutionary Police, department of female chastity and modesty, your check will be mailed to you as usual.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

senkora said:


> I guess different things seem more or less private or personal to different people ... I have difficulty sharing many things, but don't mind saying I prefer to sleep in underwear. Xuba boxer briefs are the best.


Thanks for the info on briefs. If ever I decide to purchase any. I'll remember that.

Perhaps when some one starts a thread with the title: post a picture of your brief, you will not have problem.

What about a thread that says: post a picture of you in brief, you will not have problem.

Perhaps you would like to be underwear model. That way you can really show off your xuba.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I can't fall asleep naked. I sleep in an oversized tshirt. I used to wear underwear too but stopped for some reason. I shower before going to bed and wash my sheets frequently.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Nah, boxer shorts and a shirt.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Entrensik said:


> Exactly. I also end up squishing my ⚽⚽ a lot.


Yes!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Just in my underwear


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

You'll never catch me naked unless I'm in front of the computer.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> Thank you officer Kim ID 985652, from the SAS Revolutionary Police, department of female chastity and modesty, your check will be mailed to you as usual.


I'm in bed wearing pyjama pants with elephants on them and a mens t-shirt but I'm not wearing a bra!! Hope I'm still in line with modesty regulations.



Ms kim said:


> Thanks for the info on briefs. If ever I decide to purchase any. I'll remember that.
> 
> Perhaps when some one starts a thread with the title: post a picture of your brief, you will not have problem.
> 
> ...


Haha I can't tell if you're joking, being passive aggressive, scouting for underwear models, or gauging whether it's worth making a "post a picture of you in brief" thread so you can see senkora in his underwear. If you wanna see his undies you could just ask straight up, that way if it makes him uncomfortable he can say no straight away instead of wondering if that's your intent or not. See I'll show you.

@*senkora* can I see your xuba?
Also I wear men's boxer briefs and they are amazing for women, it's so comfy and snug how they hug your thighs and bum!! It's just hard to find men's clothes in smaller sizes. They also have dinosaur and outer space prints. I can't find those in women's lingerie.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

No.

Not brave enough for that


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i have slept in the nude now for quite a number of years, maybe 5, and its the only way and best way to go to sleep. this way, the duvet is your clothes when you are sleeping. there is nothing muce more comfortable than this way.



komorikun said:


> No, I don't want my blankets and sheets smelling like ***.


if you wash yourself as frequently is required to maintain adequate personal hygiene, i can assure you [that] is deffo not a problem.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

KILOBRAVO said:


> i have slept in the nude now for quite a number of years, maybe 5, and its the only way and best way to go to sleep. this way, the duvet is your clothes when you are sleeping. there is nothing muce more comfortable than this way.
> 
> if you wash yourself as frequently is required to maintain adequate personal hygiene, i can assure you [that] is deffo not a problem.


Maaaaybe maaaaybe it might be okay if you always shower right before bed. I

But if you are one of those people that showers in the morning, then your blankets and sheets will smell like *** eventually.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Often. It really is an awesome feeling. Though, I can't say it's as awesome as wearing fluffy pajamas and socks in the middle of the winter. It's going to be too cold soon to sleep naked.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Maaaaybe maaaaybe it might be okay if you always shower right before bed. I
> 
> But if you are one of those people that showers in the morning, then your blankets and sheets will smell like *** eventually.


i am the former case. i go to bed fresh and clean. i have an amazingly clean a%s however.

anyway, what DOES as* tainted sheets smell like? Why wouldn't the sheets smell of crotch?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

KILOBRAVO said:


> i am the former case. i go to bed fresh and clean. i have an amazingly clean a%s however.
> 
> anyway, what DOES as* tainted sheets smell like? Why wouldn't the sheets smell of crotch?


Probably a combination of the 2 smells, crotch and ***. Sort of like the smell underwear has after a few days of use.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

There is all kind of wrong going on in this thread lol


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> There is all kind of wrong right going on in this thread lol


There, that's better...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Probably a combination of the 2 smells, crotch and ***. Sort of like the smell underwear has after a few days of use.


 You never know. If you have a BF, he might actually like that. Just sayin'


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

senkora said:


> Sure. They look like this.
> 
> The longer kind that hug your thighs can be comfortable, but they seem more likely to bunch up and be a little warmer than I might want. If you shop online, a lot of fashiony men's underwear is in asian sizes ... you should have no trouble finding something small enough in asian sizes if you are older than 10, lol.


Woah dang son! Those look uncomfy. That's a good idea but I usually only shop online if it's something I know fits me. I might try if I can't find any dinosaur underwear soon. These count as dinosaurs but I am looking for traditional dinosaurs like stegosauruses as well as contemporary native NZ dinosaurs.

https://www.thunderpants.co.nz/collections/fitted-boxer/products/mens-boxer-thunderbirds

I like this one because you can colour it in!!!! And some of my best birbfriends are there.

Who is that spotty fluffy bird on your Twitter or Flicker or whatever that underpants posting site was?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Nope. Suit.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

No, I sleep in pajama pants and sometimes a t-shirt. I'd rather be at least partially dressed in case something happened in the night like a fire or a break in. I sleep with my contacts in for this reason, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

I used too. And I might again but winter is coming and its just warmer. I usually put on an old t-shirt and sweats. Loose stuff so no getting your junk bound up. Has to be 100% cotton. The longer you wear them out the softer and more comfortable they are. Oh and go for 400 thread count. It's worth it. 300 feels like burlap.

@KILOBRAVO @komorikun

You forgot toejam.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

JH1983 said:


> No, I sleep in pajama pants and sometimes a t-shirt. I'd rather be at least partially dressed in case something happened in the night like a fire or a break in. I sleep with my contacts in for this reason, too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why don't you just put your glasses on your nightstand? Not healthy to sleep with contact lenses in.


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

no


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

senkora said:


> Why do you say that? They are very comfy! Those are showy-ish, but I was having trouble with lighting otherwise and it's just superficial. The viscose material is breathable and moves with you.
> 
> The fluffy birds are ptarmigan with pre-colored summer foliage. They did not introduce themselves or I would have introduced you, but I don't think it was rudeness. Mostly we were all startled to chance upon each other and I didn't want to impose.


Ohh I didn't know viscose could breathe. They just look so teeny and shimmery. I like my underpants cuddling a good portion of my tummy or thighs or both, if only they made big snug granny boxer briefs with dinosaurs on them!
Ohhh they are so cute oh oh OH MY LORD they are so cutie flufflepuffleberries and those mountain goats oh jaysussssss I'm so glad global warming doesn't exist now that Trump is supreme leader cos under Obama things were not looking good for those cutiebums!!


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Why don't you just put your glasses on your nightstand? Not healthy to sleep with contact lenses in.


I have the contacts that are meant to be slept in for a week and then thrown away. I don't ever wear glasses. My vision is really bad (-6.00 left eye and -5.75 right eye) and it seems too risky to rely on glasses that could be be knocked off, fall off, break or be lost.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

JH1983 said:


> I have the contacts that are meant to be slept in for a week and then thrown away. I don't ever wear glasses. My vision is really bad (-6.00 left eye and -5.75 right eye) and it seems too risky to rely on glasses that could be be knocked off, fall off, break or be lost.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My contact lens prescription is about the same as yours and I just leave my glasses on my nightstand. I wear contacts when I go out and glasses when at home for the most part.

*Contact Lens Prescription:*
Left eye -5.75 
Right eye -6.5

If there was a fire I can still see enough to get outside. Things are blurry but I don't bump into walls or doors.

I've read that even contact lenses made for extended wear have still relatively elevated risk for giving you eye infections and not getting enough oxygen to your corneas.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been doing it for years. It's the only way I feel comfortable enough to fall asleep. When I had my own place, i did everything naked. It never really felt strange to me.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

komorikun said:


> I've read that even contact lenses made for extended wear have still relatively elevated risk for giving you eye infections and not getting enough oxygen to your corneas.


its probably not that bad. the contact industry seems to try to make people paranoid of eye infections. i should be slightly more paranoid - i've wear my monthly lenses for over 6 months usually. but i keep em clean.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I do admit I sleep with minimal clothing. I find it more comfortable, easier to regulate temperature. Also, my pyjamas won't get all twisted when I toss and turn.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I have a few times and it was interesting and felt freeing, but I always feel somehow self-violated when I wake up. Actually, I went through a time (about a year) where I couldn't go to sleep unless I was fully clothed. Something to do with PTSD and needing to be ready for an emergency. I'm kind of proud of myself for graduating to boxers recently.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, but I sometimes only wear pj pants and go shirtless if it is really warm.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> My contact lens prescription is about the same as yours and I just leave my glasses on my nightstand. I wear contacts when I go out and glasses when at home for the most part.
> 
> *Contact Lens Prescription:*
> Left eye -5.75
> ...


My eye doctor has mentioned that stuff to me, but I'm still not comfortable relying on glasses. I was actually promised corrective eye surgery if I ever got a college degree. That hasn't happened yet though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

No, I feel shy, I've never even slept shirtless either. :b 

If it's hot I'll just sleep with the blanket to the side or something. It's funny because my sister (when she was living here) was the one that slept in her underwear and lazed around the house like that, while I was always the modest one covering up all the time, I don't even own any tanks or singlets lmao.

When I was a child I use to only sleep with a pillow too, and curl in a ball under the pillow if I was cold... :?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Vladimere said:


> I used too. And I might again but winter is coming and its just warmer. I usually put on an old t-shirt and sweats. Loose stuff so no getting your junk bound up. Has to be 100% cotton. The longer you wear them out the softer and more comfortable they are. Oh and go for 400 thread count. It's worth it. 300 feels like burlap.
> 
> @KILOBRAVO @komorikun
> 
> You forgot toejam.


uke. and she started it. she has wayyyy more of a gutter mind than i do when it comes to this unhygenic bodily secretions topic.

and what you talk about..... never an issue of you wash properly and don't wear shoes all day. my feet never ever sweat or smell bad...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Boxers usually. My cat sometimes crawls under the blankets and I'm terrified of him clawing my sack.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

can't, i have to have clothes on. i don't want to destroy the space-time with my ugly self...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not naked. Boxers in the summer, boxers & a shirt if sweater in the winter


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

No. I don't want to have to change the sheets and blankets all the time if I get sweaty. Plus I'd feel gross being all nude. And what if someone breaks into my house at night or there's a fire and there's no time to get dressed.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bishh123 (Oct 24, 2017)

Omg I love being naked, but not just while sleeping LOL. I have this fear, a fire will start while I'm sleeping and I will die because I was trying to put on some clothes. Yeahh I'm weird


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

This: 


Freiheit91 said:


> No. I don't want to have to change the sheets and blankets all the time if I get sweaty. Plus I'd feel gross being all nude. And what if someone breaks into my house at night or there's a fire and there's no time to get dressed.





Bishh123 said:


> I have this fear, a fire will start while I'm sleeping and I will die because I was trying to put on some clothes. Yeahh I'm weird





komorikun said:


> No, I don't want my blankets and sheets smelling like ***. I usually sleep in underwear and a tank top.


I very much sleep fullclothed.



KILOBRAVO said:


> if you wash yourself as frequently is required to maintain adequate personal hygiene, i can assure you [that] is deffo not a problem.


I'm not sure but I think people can leak a little bit of their own bodies stuff when sleeping? If I would sleep naked I'll feel I have to change the bed's clothes everyday. http://www.express.co.uk/life-style/life/683191/mattress-contains-5kg-dead-skin-body-fluid



Ms kim said:


> Ladies, why did you reveal this info? I did not read what most of the posters said. I only skipped through to see if any female would respond. But why?


Why do you ask that to the ladies and not to the boys? If so, everybody should be equally modest.



goldenratio said:


> _Plot twist:_ meanwhile, in a stunningly beautiful universe of infinite possibilities, I'm enjoying the beauty of seeing everyone just being themselves for once... sit back and enjoy the show next to me, Ms kim


Sits and contemplate. :smile2:



senkora said:


> I'm sorry if what I said came off as hostile ... I didn't mean it that way.
> Also, they fit guys better, so go find your own favorite underwear.


Lol. I like your advice, also I don't think you were hostile at all but helpful. 


senkora said:


> Sure. They look like this


Is that you or someone you found online with the undies you like to wear?



WillYouStopDave said:


> You'll never catch me naked unless I'm in front of the computer.


Is that TMI or my imagination is too odd? lol...



Entrensik said:


> Exactly. I also end up squishing my ⚽⚽ a lot.


LOL LOL


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

senkora said:


> No, it's me. No love, but it's ok.


Wow! Very brave of you, something to admire, I wouldn't dare to do so. It's a good picture.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Sometimes I do. I know it's not good for you (I read something about glands not being able to properly drain or something) but I feel a lot more comfortable sleeping in a bra. I hate the feeling of my boobs flopping around lol. If I don't sleep in a bra I wrap my blanket tightly around my chest to pretty much simulate a bra... (why am I so strange lol) so I usually sleep with a bra and nothing else, maybe a tshirt or pajama dress.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

roxslide said:


> I hate the feeling of my boobs flopping around when I shift around lol.


 :lol

Strangely enough, I guess I had just never thought that might be an issue for women.

When I lay on my side I often find that it squishes my nads in an unpleasant way. I mean, not that there really is a pleasant way for one's nads to be squished but still.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Always. I hate sleeping in clothes. I especially don't see how so many guys can sleep in underwear(briefs anyway). Might as well sleep in a straight jacket.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Always. I hate sleeping in clothes. I especially don't see how so many guys can sleep in underwear(briefs anyway). Might as well sleep in a straight jacket.


 My briefs were made in Vietnam, where they apparently do not know how to make briefs. They lost their hugging effect the first time I wore them. Now they're kind of like briefs that want to be boxers but still look like worn out briefs.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hell no its too freaking cold i cant even sleep without socks on...and it is too cold to sleep in a tshirt but longsleeves are too uncomfortable so i suffer through the cold anyway. Im just a very cold person okay


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Sleeping naked feels weird. Boxer and t-shirt is the way to go.


----------



## Rococo (Oct 28, 2017)

I usually wear my tuxedo to bed, unless I'm feeling casual, then I'll just wear my blazer and collared shirt with a pair of Armani pants.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I do most of the year but in winter a wear shirt to keep warm.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

No I do not. I do not want my covers and mattress calling the police on me for sexual assault.


----------



## Jason Aibot (Aug 25, 2017)

Once in a blue moon I will. Usually if the A/C goes out or something.

This past summer I finally became okay with sleeping in "just" boxers.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Pongowaffle said:


> No I do not. I do not want my covers and mattress calling the police on me for sexual assault.


The problem is that they can't call the police on you since they can't reach the phone, unless you have the shameless habit of letting your smartphone sleep next to you on the covers/mattress.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I used to until I started finding stuff I was actually comfortable in. Which is very lightweight stuff that feels barely there. Im also picky about my sheets...I dont like rough stuff against my skin at night.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Freiheit91 said:


> No. I don't want to have to change the sheets and blankets all the time if I get sweaty. Plus I'd feel gross being all nude. And what if someone breaks into my house at night or there's a fire and there's no time to get dressed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


That's a cowardly excuse, and unrealistic.I heard the earthquake excuse too.

First, you will probably wake up early into the fire, if you have alarms, even quicker. This gives you plenty of time to grab anything, like the bed sheets.
And why is it so bad if someone sees you naked in an emergency? It's not like at night there would be people outside waiting to judge you and insult you while your house burns. Your neighbors would help you out and give you coverage.
So you give away comfort for a very unlikely event. That's weak.

And having the sheets smell like ***. Come on, wash your *** everyday.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

WTFnooooo said:


> That's a cowardly excuse, and unrealistic.I heard the earthquake excuse too.
> 
> First, you will probably wake up early into the fire, if you have alarms, even quicker. This gives you plenty of time to grab anything, like the bed sheets.
> And why is it so bad if someone sees you naked in an emergency? It's not like at night there would be people outside waiting to judge you and insult you while your house burns. Your neighbors would help you out and give you coverage.
> ...


Wow. Lmfao.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I sleep with sweatpants on (now, as it is getting cold out there). In the summer, typically just my underwear...I wear an insulin pump so I need something to attach it to, otherwise I roll up all over it.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I started to again. feels good.


----------

